
Did Body Cameras Backfire? - danso
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/11/border-patrol-weighs-body-cameras-face-recognition/600469/
======
Quequau
Body cameras were never going to fix a broken system because the state
security and law enforcement officers are overtly and totally against them
(and the logic behind them). So they were always going to do everything in the
power to make sure that cameras in general weren't going to have the intended
effect.

I don't think any system is going to fix the problems with state security and
law enforcement until the legal structure that so many outrageous abuses is
reformed.

